# The Nelle



## duckcommander (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi guys I'm new to the forum. Thought I'd share my last fishing trip with you all. I headed up to Jordanelle this past Sunday with a good friend of mine. We left at 4 am but didn't get out on the water until about 6:30 of 7, about an hour later than we wanted to. It was my fault because I had the wrong attachment for my trolling motor and it took me awhile to rig it to my battery. The water was boiling early and we started out with topwater. It was hot for the first half hour, but we caught fish for nearly two hrs on top. The afternoon was slow, the fishing ended at about 11 or so. Overall we caught around 20 fish and missed quite a few on top. I caught two nice size smallies, and my buddy had a nice one on that got off at the boat. Most of the bass caught were around 10 to 12 inches.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome to the boards, excellent first post... Thanks for the report and nice fish.. 

Thanks


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Welcome. Ove the nelle right now. Producing some nice fish.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Great report!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome! Nice report, sounds like a fun day.


----------



## skating miner (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice fish, looks like a fun trip! And great post keep um coming.


----------

